

No risk capital - the Startup - VC gap in India - avighnay
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/emerging-businesses/startups/indias-start-up-bubble-deluge-of-ideas-wont-guarantee-success-funding-remains-constrained/articleshow/29017462.cms

======
avighnay
The article is a good read of state of affairs of funding in India. It covers
the short coming on both sides of the table.

